# Happy 3rd Birthda Kenai♥PIC HEAVY



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe my handsome boy is 3 today.Wow time sure flies! Seems like just yesterday we brought him home. He was there for me during my husband's deployment,happily snuggling with me whenever I am sad and lets me cry into his fur.Kenai is my heart dog and I am so thankful and blessed to have him in my life♥ Here are some pics of the birthday boy  

The day or actually night we brought him home :wub:



























not sure how old he is in this one









gangly stage.lol 


















I just love his goofy personality


















and here are pics from today



























eating his birthday cheeseburger









Nom nom nom









this one cracks me up.I told him to smile and this is what I got









Taking his b-day present from me and the kids









nom nom nom nom


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy, wishing for you many, many more. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-Day Kenai!! Enjoy your noms! He is a hansome boy and love the puppy pictures. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

He sure is a hunk!! Happy Birthday Kenai!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kenai! He is a handsome boy! Hope he enjoys his special day!


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

What a handsome boy - love his smile! Enjoy your birthday.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all  Kenai says thank you too  He got pampered today with lots of extra lovings and we did all the things that he enjoys. Birthday boy even got a massage too Kenai had so much fun that he is completely tuckered out and is snoring away next to me on the couch.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Here's wishing many more happy years for you Kenai. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday and many many more!!! Love the "smiling" one to ! LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Many more!


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys  The smiling picture is my favorite too.lol Kenai is such a character and he is so very expressive


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!:birthday:


----------

